# Sistema Genius SW 5.1 1000



## Tavo (Mar 8, 2010)

Buenas a Todos!

Resulta que el sábado fui a cenar a la casa de unos amigotes, y estabamos escuchando musica, yo pasé al "living" porque me asombró los bajos que tiraba (hasta el momento no sabía que equipo tenía) y hasta que me acerco a la compu y veo algo parecido a un home-theater, y resulta que era un equipo Genius SW-5.1 1000.

Me quedé picando por la cantidad de bajos que tiraba! Entonces se me ocurre entrar a internet para buscarlo (ya  me lo quería comprar mañana!!) y veo las especificaciones:

Acá estan las especificaciones (link)

Yo ni bien lo escuché sonar dije: "La mier... esto debe tener un sub-woofer de como 50W RMS ...
Y me pequé tremendo chasco cuando vi las especificaciones, no lo podía creer. Este es en cuestión el equipo, pongo algunas fotos...












Para el que quiera ver la especificaciones ya, acá las pongo:

CARACTERISTICAS:

Tipologia: Subwoofer.
Distribucion: 5.1.
Potencia (w): 25-watt.
Subwoofer: 15 watts.
Satelites: 2 watts cada uno.
Color: Negro y Plata.
Numero de canales: 5.1.
Potencia PMPO: 1000 watts.
Potencia RMS: 25 watts.
Control de Encendido.
Control de Volumen.
Control de Graves.
Tipo de alimentacion: Adaptador de corriente integrado.
Subwoofer negro de madera de 5.25".
Satelites de 3".
Cable de audio con colores codificados.
Frecuencia de respuesta: (THD10%).
Woofer: 20 ~ 200Hz.
Satellites: 80Hz ~ 20KHz .
S/N ratio Woofer: 70 dB.
S/N ratio Satellites: 79 dB.
Dimensiones (AnchoxAltoxProfundo) Woofer: 290 x 225 x 175mm.
Dimensiones (AnchoxAltoxProfundo) Satellite: 100 x 135 x 103mm cada uno).

La pregunta es la siguiente:

¿Alguien sabe o se imagina que amplificador tendrá esta basurita adentro?? Porque para 15W RMS de sub-woofer me parece una bestia los bajos que tira!!! Yo supongo que de entre esa potencia tendría que andar cerca de un integrado TDA2030, no?

Me quedé asombraso como tira bajos. Es eso en cuestión. Y ahora me pregunto que lío de electrónica tendrá adentro... Por supuesto que debe tener imagino un filtro pasa-bajos, y alguno que otro más, pero en sí, todo el sonido debe ser producto de la electrónica.

*Quisiera que me den su opinión al respecto*, porque la verdad a mi "se me quemaron todos los papeles"... Realmente no entiendo..

Saludos!
Tavo10

PD: Mi intención era armarme algo similar, pero que suene bien.
El problema no sería la electrónica en si, sino la acústica! De que forma está puesto el woofer adentro? Alguien se le ocurre o *ya destapó alguno similar* para que me pueda dar una idea?

Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## palomo (Mar 8, 2010)

Para que tengas una idea este pequeño sistema ubica el subwoofer hacia abajo el port al frente, este sistema lo ocupa en unos modelos la yamaha solo que el port debe estar perfectamente sintonizado, deja busco en mis archivos donde tengo el diagrama de este bafle y te lo paso.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 8, 2010)

me harías un tremendo favor Palomo!!!! en serio, me interesa mucho saber como está hecho este sistema adentro!!!

Muchas gracias!
Tavo10


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2010)

Suelen ser cajas pasabanda. Lo que sí, son MUY críticas las medidas y es necesario tener parlantes con parámetros bastante específicos para tener resultados buenos.

Hay en Internet algunos (varios) calculadores de dimensiones para este tipo de cajas (pasabanda o bandpass).

Saludos


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola aquí adjunto unos planos lo puedes encontrar también en un post que se llama subwoofers activos, donde subi muchos planos más de varias marcas como JBL, YAMAHA, pioneer, etc


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 9, 2010)

Bueno tavo, vi que me direccionaste para acá.

Yo tengo uno parecido, aunque es 2.1 y la potencia y tamaño del Subwoofer es similar.

Logitech X-230, galería de fotos: aquí



Y las especificaciones a comparar:



A todas éstas te digo que a mi también me parece impresionante, pero no tanto "como suena", sino mas bien como un altavoz de 13cm puede generar fácilmente frecuencias graves.

Pienso que el "truco" de este asunto es el enorme desplazamiento del cono/bobina de ése altavoz. Recuerden que también suma el hecho si los tienes debajo en el suelo y en una esquina de la habitación/sala suma presión. Actualmente lo tengo así, y les aseguro que hace vibrar (poco) la ventana de mi habitación.



Ademas cuenta con esta "tecnología" (FDD^2), que de verdad no se de que trata porque los altavoces no tienen forma de destaparlos. Quizás un delay, quizás nos ea nada y solo marketing: 



Pero diseñar una caja de subgraves TAN pequeña con un altavoz tan pequeño y que tenga buenas respuesta, yo, la veo difícil. Midiendo a ojo la caja de este sub tiene 7,5 litros. Restando el tubo, el amplificador, transformador y parlante quedarían quizás unos irrisorios 6 - 5 litros. Insisto el truco debe estar en el desplazamiento de la bobina.

Porque hablo tanto del desplazamiento, pues porque yo reproduzco una onda senoidal a  30 - 40 Hz y la presión de aire sorprende. 

Un video, la distorsión en el audio es producido por el aire que golpea el micrófono:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T64qY6PjlI

Y otro en 80Hz donde creo que es su pico:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjPhQfmyrzQ




Cacho dijo:


> Suelen ser cajas pasabanda. Lo que sí, son MUY críticas las medidas y es necesario tener parlantes con parámetros bastante específicos para tener resultados buenos.


Bueno aún no he visto un sistema Home cinema de DVD o PC que sean cajas pasa banda para el subwoofer.

Pero te digo que el de ése Genius mostrado es un bass reflex y no un paso-banda o bandpass como creía tavo10, en lo que si me he fijado es que en esos diseños son comunes colocar el woofer viendo hacia el piso. Si te fijas en la imagen lo verás. Aunque no se si esto haga simular una caja paso banda. 

El que yo tengo queda viendo hacia un lado, así que no tiene ese efecto "rebote" con el piso.
.
.
.
Ahora para fabricar una caja así primero hay que buscar un woofer de unas 6" o 5" 1/4 como ése con los parámetros T/S y simular a ver que sale. Veo difícil encontrarlo.

tavo vi que tienes un mid-woofer MOON, como no tiene los parámetros vas tener que medirlos si quieres hacer una buena caja, pero creo, insisto CREO que para subwoofer no va.


----------



## orbex (Jul 17, 2010)

hola tavo10 mejor comprate los nuevos son de 75 Watts RMS
y 3.000 Watts P.M.P.O yo tengo estos y suenan durisimo son muy chidos

estos son los que tengo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2010)

El bafle no es indesarmable , se desarma desde atrás , y tiene adentro toda la electrónica.

Algo así como éste.




Saludos !


----------



## ernesto2111 (Jul 20, 2010)

tavo recomiendo estos que me compre hace un par de meses y la verdad te dejan sin palabras...

Presento al....logitech z5500:




 Lo mejor que vi hasta el momento
Dejo las especificaciones:

Potencia:

505 vatios de sonido envolvente y rendimiento con certificación THX® se unen para producir un audio estremecedor y preciso.

# Potencia FTC total: 505 vatios RMS
Subwoofer: 188 vatios RMS en 8 ohmios a 100 Hz, con distorsión armónica total (THD) del 10%
Altavoces satélite:
Izquierdo/derecho: 62 vatios RMS x 2 en 8 ohmios a 1 kHz, con distorsión armónica total (THD) del 10%
Central: 69 vatios RMS en 8 ohmios a 1 kHz, con distorsión armónica total (THD) del 10%
Izquierdo/derecho posteriores: 62 vatios RMS x 2 en 8 ohmios a 1 kHz, con distorsión armónica total (THD) del 10%
# Potencia de cresta total: 1.010 vatios
# SPL máximo: > 115 dB
# Respuesta de frecuencia: 33 Hz - 20 kHz
# Amplificador: analógico, de alta capacidad, ultralineal
# Relación señal/ruido: >93,5 dB, estándar 100
# Impedancia de entrada: 8.000 ohmios
# Compatibilidad:
PC/Mac
CD
MP3
DVD
PlayStation® 

La verdad los recomiendo. Saludos.
PD: no me quiero imaginar todo lo que debe tener adentro esta monstruocidad , jaja


----------



## Tavo (Jul 20, 2010)

Por las especificaciones que das arriba... Malísimo...


> # Potencia FTC total: 505 vatios RMS


Mentira. Si llega a los 50Wrms  (todo el conjunto) es demasiado.


> Subwoofer: 188 vatios RMS en 8 ohmios a 100 Hz, con distorsión armónica total (THD) del 10%


Mentira. Es imposible que ese parlante (subwoofer) se banque semejante potencia.

Todas las distorsiones son al 10%, inaceptable para sonido musical.


> # Amplificador: analógico, de alta capacidad, ultralineal


Como que es "ultralineal" y tiene distorsiones del 10%, WTF?

No existe eso.
Esos vatios son P.M.P.O. Para ese subwoofer le estimo unos... 30-35Wrms. Y esos satélites no se bancan más de 10Wrms.
Es todo imagen. Todo presentación.

No es por incordiar, es la realidad. La gente se cree eso sin saber nada... Que triste.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## cayito (Oct 17, 2011)

alguien sabe que integrado usa el Genius SW 5.1 1000, por favor lo necesito con urgencia, sé que es algo asi como TDA 2.....(el integrado reventó y solo quedó eso)
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2011)

¿ Con que tensiones se alimenta y cuantas patas tiene   ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 18, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Con que tensiones se alimenta y cuantas patas tiene   ?


Perdonen por el spam, pero es inevitable 

2M ¿Esa formula tambien sirve para identificar Suegras?


----------



## Tavo (Oct 18, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Con que tensiones se alimenta y cuantas patas tiene   ?


2M, si ves el equipo, es relativamente chico. Si dijo que empieza con "2", entonces no puede tener más de 5 patas (pentawatt), porque los tíos mas grandes ya empiezan con "72XX"...

Apuesto que es alguno de la serie TDA20XX, y con más precisión diría que es un TDA2040.

Medí las tensiones que le llegan al equipo, y de ahí sacamos cual es el chip que lleva.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> 2M, si ves el equipo, es relativamente chico. Si dijo que empieza con "2", entonces no puede tener más de 5 patas (pentawatt), porque los tíos mas grandes ya empiezan con "72XX"...
> 
> Apuesto que es alguno de la serie TDA20XX, y con más precisión diría que es un TDA2040.
> 
> ...


 

No no , no sea "apurero" , TDA2009 =  11 patas .

Por eso quería saber ambos datos , como la suegra de Tacatito


----------



## Tavo (Oct 18, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , no sea "apurero" , TDA2009 =  11 patas .



Estás seguro? Vos creés que en un equipo de fabricación reciente (año 2008) van a poner un chip totalmente obsoleto y antiguo como es el TDA2009, con alimentación simple?

 Lo dudo mucho. Los equipos estos de PC y Home Theaters económicos siempre suelen llevar TDA2822 (los más chicos), TDA2030, 40 y 50... y quizá alguno más grandecito un TDA7294... pero lo dudo mucho también...

Me parece que la serie TDA2004, 05, 06, 09... y las siguientes ya son obsoletas al año 2011.

Saludos!


----------



## Maxfire (Oct 18, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Estás seguro? Vos creés que en un equipo de fabricación reciente (año 2008) van a poner un chip totalmente obsoleto y antiguo como es el TDA2009, con alimentación simple?
> 
> Lo dudo mucho. Los equipos estos de PC y Home Theaters económicos siempre suelen llevar TDA2822 (los más chicos), TDA2030, 40 y 50... y quizá alguno más grandecito un TDA7294... pero lo dudo mucho también...
> 
> ...



Buen día pues para sacarlo de duda los Logitech z5500 utilizan el TDA 7293V segun los comentarios de este video 




Saludos!!


----------



## cayito (Oct 18, 2011)

Uau....que rapidez estos muchachos....la verdad es que me dediqué a revisar por aquí y por allá y me encontré con algunos integrados que al parecer corresponderían a lo que me referia en mi consulta. Me costó harto trabajo, pero les dejo esto a modo de compensación por su tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2011)

Todos compatibles :

TDA2030
TDA2040
TDA2050
LM1875 . . .   el mejor !

Yo pondría TDA2050 o el LM1875


----------

